# Tenkara



## The Downstream Drift

So how many of you guys are interested in Tenkara?

I have been fishing a Tenkara rod since the beginning of trout season and have really enjoyed this style of fly fishing. It has taken all of the added gear, multiple fly boxes, and extra casting work out of my fishing. This technique has also brought way more fish to hand than traditional western fly fishing has ever before.

Just a rod, a line and a hook. 

Fly tying has become way easier as well. No longer do I worry about matching an exact hatch. I tie one traditional Japanese sakasa kebari pattern in three different colors and this has proven to be plenty of flies to carry with me. The technique relies simply on presentation. Trout have been fooled with a generic imitation of a bug presented perfectly with every cast.

Now on to the next challenge, a Tenkara rod for steelhead. I have found a 15ft Universal Tenkara rod that is designed for steelhead fishing. A 15ft rod, no reel, and a fixed 20ft length of line. I'm excited!

Just a rod, a line and a hook.


----------



## Bull Market

I heard the presentation on Ask About Fly Fishing Internet Radio http://www.1shoppingcart.com/app/?Clk=4753482, but I'm still a bit skeptical. Since I'm big into streamer fishing for both browns and steelhead, and I'm into the night fishing with waking flies (2-foot browns, etc), I just don't see how Tenkara would give me an advantage.

It also seems, from visiting his website http://tenkarausa.com/, that you may catch more fish, but they would definitely bring your "size average" way, way down. That is more fish, but smaller fish. Have you experienced that?


----------



## boomer_x7

The Downstream Drift said:


> Now on to the next challenge, a Tenkara rod for steelhead. I have found a 15ft Universal Tenkara rod that is designed for steelhead fishing. A 15ft rod, no reel, and a fixed 20ft length of line. I'm excited!
> 
> Just a rod, a line and a hook.


I for one would like to see that


----------



## The Downstream Drift

The rod I am trout fishing now is a 12ft Fountain Head Caddis rod. It is rated as a sub-zero weight fly rod. When I bought it I was told by the rod maker that a 15" fish is about the max for this rod. I have since landed up to an 18" fish on it.

The model I have is really designed for smaller fish (sub 15") but Tenkara USA has one model that is much stiffer and will handle 20" trout. The issue is that these rods will not cast heavy flies such as hexes or mice. Therefore, Bull, you wouldn't be able to use it for that purpose. They will work for swinging small streamers in a smaller creek but the bigger patterns you most likely throw will not work with this technique.

All in all, you are correct. The number of fish caught does go way up due to an almost perfect presentation but the size of the fish caught will generally be much smaller than with traditional western fly gear. For some, this may be an issue but for me it hasn't really mattered. I'm a catch and release trout fisherman anyways so size really isn't a priority anymore. (Kind of an odd statement for an angler still in his mid thirties. )

Tenkara is all about things being simple. I now carry a small fly box, a spool of 6X tippet (the largest my rod can handle), hemos, nippers, and a tamo (a Japanese net). Everything but the net fits into my pockets. No more carrying a pack or wearing a vest. For a guy like me that used to have to carry everything but the kitchen sink with him on the river this is a wonderful change of pace.


----------



## Bull Market

Thanks . . . I'm still a bit intrigued. There are times that I just like to get out and catch a bunch of trout. I'm heading out with a friend this Wednesday morning just for that purpose. When the urge hits me for quantity, I'll head to a brook trout stream, that is lined with brush and only 15 to 25 feet wide . . . casting essentially straight upstream with dry flies, or dangling soft hackles downstream. His website shows alot of "pocket water" and boulder type fishing, with plenty of room for backcasts, etc. How would Tenkara get along on a typical brook trout stream?


----------



## The Downstream Drift

Well, I have been fishing my 12ft Tenkara rod on Paint Creek down here in Oakland County. It is a very small stream with lots of cover and no room for a traditional backcast. Once you figure out the casting it isn't a problem at all. 

It would seem like it would be tough to cast this long of a rod on a tight creek but you can always shorten the amount of line used to match the length of the rod. Alot of my casting is either a shortened steeple type cast or a bow n' arrow type slingshot cast. 

One benefit to this rod also is that I can cast it when it is collapsed down to nine feet. The thing to remember with doing this though is that you have to extend the rod once a fish is hooked in order to use the rods full power. If this isn't done the rod could break easily.

Remember though, Tenkara is not dapping. It is more like swinging a wet fly while adding a pulsing type of action. This is something that trout just seem to not be able to resist.

And as a side note, if you fish with others often I would not suggest a Tenkara rod. It seems to be the best way to "out fish" your friends and make them not want to fish with you anymore.


----------



## Bull Market

Thanks. I'm going back to their website to check out more videos (and prices). You know how your mind works . . . you start playing with the possibilities . . . visualizing yourself in the movie . . . and before you know it, you've GOT to do it! It becomes your newest obsession. Like you, I've caught enough trout over the years, and release (virtually) everything that comes to net. I seem to be more interested in expanding my horizons and maximizing my enjoyment. Perhaps Tenkara fits. Thanks, again.


----------



## JO_EZ

Downstream,
About 12 years ago some crack head helped me focus on flyfishing by myself less and bobber fishing with my 2 year old son more by stealing all my flyfishig gear from the back of my truck. This year that son, now 14, went and baught himself a fly rod with his lawn mowing money and I just had to get re-equipted myself. 

In the process of re-aquainging myself with it, I came across Tenkara and have been very facinated with it. If I hadn't just bought a new rod, I would be tempted to get a Tenkara pole instead. 

Our 7 year old daughter is a real fisher-gal and wanted to try casting with my rod. It was a bit too big and clumsy for her. So, I took an old 10' crappie pole and rigged it Tenkara style. It doesn't cast like a dream, but she can flick a blue gill popper out there pretty good with it. She can 2-hand cast it with out worrying about the line or reel. Now, she has a box with a couple of flys and a hand me down fishing vest from her brother and feels like one of the pros.

It would be a fun challenge on our small, brushy creeks. Between roll casting and the sling shot cast, I think you could make it work in tight quarters.

Have you run into many others trying it out in Michigan? Seems like there is a little resistance here. 

I don't know if adding another set of tackle and techniques to an arsenal that already runs the gammut from Big Lake trolling to flyfishing counts as simplification, but I will probably try to "simplify" things with Tenkara at some point in the future.


----------



## The Downstream Drift

By being less than 4 ounces in weight a Tenkara would be perfect for your daughter to catch panfish with. My boy (seven years old) has become pretty good at throwing 14 feet of line on my 12 foot Tenkara rod. It has also been a great tool for my girlfriend to use since she seems to get confused with a western rod that requires line control with her left hand.

If you are interested in trying out Tenkara look at the Fountain Head rod company. They sell the Caddis model I have for only $50.00. This was perfect for me considering I didn't know if I would like the technique or stick with it.

You probably won't find many Michigan guys fishing Tenkara. I have only met two others here in Oakland County. Of course, I talked three or four other guys into trying Tenkara since I have had mine. It's kind of funny how a guy with a $700 Sage rod will quickly hang it up when he is out-fished by a guy with a $50.00 Tenkara. :lol:


----------



## putzy

You know if you talking about this and keep catching all these fish when we go your going to have to explain to wife why I bought another rod! 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## The Downstream Drift

Putzy, maybe I'll just upgrade and sell you the rod I have now. That will keep the cost down and, hopefully, your wife happy. :lol:


----------



## putzy

That will work


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## twohats

You got me interested. So with a little research I ordered an Iwana 12' from Tenkara USA . I will be trying it out on the Huron river and a local pond.


----------



## The Downstream Drift

What kind of line did you purchase for it? They make a furled weight forward line that works very well but I have been using a simple section of 20lb mono for a main line. I then connect a short section of 6lb mono and then my 6X tippet. It works pretty good and is cheap to change out when needed.

I highly suggest getting on of the Tenkara line spools to keep your line on. With this tool you can keep everything pre-rigged (including your fly). This has made fishing a Tenkara very, very simple.


----------



## twohats

_ I ordered the HIgh-Vis flouro #3.5 level. Thank you for the tips. Its should be here on Tues. So I hope to be on the river with it the same week._


----------



## The Downstream Drift

Remember, its just like casting a fly rod. Have a solid stop in your backcast and a solid stop in your forward cast. Also, unlike the 10 & 2 motion with a western fly rod, you will want to use a 12 & 2 motion with your Tenkara. This will help force the line to roll out instead of falling to in a pile on the water.

Oh, be sure to carry a small landing net with you too. Due to the lighter tippet you have to use to protect the rod a net is very important when landing fish.

Have fun and let me know how it goes.


----------



## twohats

Thanks for all the info Downstream.I have always enjoyed light tackle fishing,this will take it to an all new level. Sure hope my 3wt dosnt get dusty. I am already considering ordering a Diawa Soyokaze in 9'.


----------



## Bull Market

You know . . . if we keep this thread going long enough, the mods will have to give us our own 'section' just like the center-pin guys.


----------



## Horgasz

Gents!

I am one of the guys that DSD run into last year using my Yamame rod on paint creek.
Great rod for all around.I am using it mostly for Smallmouth Bass fishing.PleaseTry it ,It is a blast.Always use a net to land them.So far have not broke my tip yet.


----------



## Bull Market

After looking a a bunch of videos on their website, and others, I can't quite yet figure out what the "presentation" is. Are you fishing dead drift wet flies, or down and across swing, or what?? Do you see a rise on the take, or a "flash" or feel the take. How does all that work with T?


----------



## Horgasz

Very Simple. When I nymph just cast upstream and "Follow " the line downstream. ALL LINE out from the water just your Tipet in.(No drag) The line is 90 degrees with the water surface.Check out Czeh nymphing system. Very close.You will see your line jumps plus you will feel it in your hands. Lift the tip and hold on.Try to keep your rod handle behind your ears(90 Degrees+) as you see me in the picture.The rod will tire them out.
Do not forget the net.Your tipet is 4-5 lb.And the bass 2-3lb. If your rod 45degrees or less(after the hook up) the fish will brake your tipet.

Streamer. Just cast out let it sink.and twich it with your wrist.You will see them to chase and strike.Just go and do it. It will come together.
Hope it helps.

One mor thing. If you snag Just WALK to it.DO NOT USE your rod to free 
your fly.If you can't reach just grab your leader and snap the fly.
Tie on the next one and keep fishing.


Cheeers H.


----------



## The Downstream Drift

Yeah, I have to thank Horgasz for my new Tenkara addiction. During the summer I usually stop at the various access sites on Paint Creek just to talk with the anglers that are headed out. I was lucky enough to run into Horgasz and his buddy prior to their Tenkara outing. I went straight home and found the rods online. It has all been downhill from there. :lol:

Bull, I have been using flies that I have tied in the traditional reverse hackle Japanese style. The can be fished either as wet flies or dries, depending on what hackle I use to tie them with.

When fishing them as a dry I simply try to keep as much of the line off the water as possible. The cool part about this is that on the downstream end of your drift you can actually make the fly dance on the water surface like a fluttering caddis. This is when I have gotten most of my dry fly takes. The trout just can't resist a fluttering caddis.

When I'm fishing a wet fly I again try to keep as much line off the water as possible. The traditional technique for fishing these flies wet is to slowly twitch the tip of the rod. This means that you are putting some action to the fly and it is not really a dead drift. What this does is make the reverse hackle pulse in the water making the fly appear "alive". At the end of the drift I slowly lift the fly to the water surface to imitate an emerger. Trout know this is when a bug is most vulnerable to they are apt to smash into a fly on the lift.

If you plan to use a Tenkara to Czech nymph with be sure to get a rod that is pretty stiff. These rods are rated in a 5:5, 6:4 or 7:3 flex. What this means, for example, is that a 7:3 rod is stiff for 70% of the rod and the top 30% of the rod is where the flex is. So, for Czech nymphing a 7:3 flex is the best option. The Fountian Head 13ft Stonefly and the Tenkara USA 12ft Yamame work very well for this technique.

Again, this has potential to be another fishing "sickness" that will take over your fly fishing. Hence the reason I have been researching a Tenkara rod to use for the spring steelhead run. I have found a Tenkara Universal rod to do this. It's 15ft long, has a 7:3 flex and I will most likely use 22-25ft of line on it. I'm excited for this challenge, provided I can find some wading boots made by Nike. :lol:

By the way, here is a video of a guy fishing steelhead in British Columbia with a Tenkara style rod. The rod is something like 20ft long and he is using almost 35ft of line. After you watch the video you will realize why I am looking for one of these rods to attempt to fish for Kings on the Manistee. 

http://tv.shimano.co.jp/movie/tv/paradise_06/


----------



## twohats

Ended up pulling the trigger on the Diawa Soyokaze in 9'  as well. Guess I will have it covered now haveing the Iwana 12' and the other. I just love the idea of such simple fishing and the telescopeing rods. Its the simple things in life that are the best.


----------



## REG

Looks very similar to European pole fishing.


----------



## twohats

Got out with the Daiwa Soyokaze 9' for some pond fishing. Used a _Sakasa Kebari_ #14,caught a hand full of small gills and a bonus 10" largemouth.WOW! what a blast with that buggy whip of a rod. It took a few min. to get the casting down and use to the limited casting distance.But I am hooked and had so much fun with it.Now to try out the Iwana 12' for some smallmouth.


----------



## Yamahasnowmobiler

do you use the kebari fly for our Michigan small stream brookies and browns? do you have any tips for a novice?


----------



## Dr. François

I bought the 12' Fountainhead Caddis Tenkara rod and a $10 crappie pole (Tenkara style) from Amazon. The Caddis and I had an unproductive (but fun) day on a nearby creek yesterday. More mammals than fish.

Today, I took both rods to a local pond to work on technique. Man...that was a lot of fun. Smallmouth bass and panfish everywhere. 

Both rods worked well with smaller game, but the Caddis is much smoother and more sensitive. You can feel every nibble in the handgrip.

This is a fun way to fish!


----------



## Huron Heron

There doesn't appear to be much conversation of late on this Tenkara thread. I received a 12' Tenkara Iwana for my birthday from my son a few years ago. I love the simplicity, feel, and performance. I've been fishing on and off on the Huron but not much this year because of travel for work. That said, the best thing about my Tenkara is that it is easy to travel with and this has allowed to me fish some very nice streams/rivers, namely the Kings and the Kern River in the Fresno region. Also some good fishing near Marquette. I'm not having much luck this year on the Huron. Any one fished the Huron and could offer some advice on fly for early fall?


----------



## Boardman Brookies

Huron Heron said:


> There doesn't appear to be much conversation of late on this Tenkara thread. I received a 12' Tenkara Iwana for my birthday from my son a few years ago. I love the simplicity, feel, and performance. I've been fishing on and off on the Huron but not much this year because of travel for work. That said, the best thing about my Tenkara is that it is easy to travel with and this has allowed to me fish some very nice streams/rivers, namely the Kings and the Kern River in the Fresno region. Also some good fishing near Marquette. I'm not having much luck this year on the Huron. Any one fished the Huron and could offer some advice on fly for early fall?


I am going to get one soon. As you mentioned the portability will be awesome for me.


----------



## kzoofisher

A guide out of Rose City uses a Tenkara for hex and has a blast. Bought it at Frank's but that's all I know. I'll try to find out more.


----------



## LushLife

imagine a hot king or steelie stuck using one of those!


----------



## Boardman Brookies

LushLife said:


> imagine a hot king or steelie stuck using one of those!


Man vs fish basically. No reel no backing. Sounds awesome just better have a couple good knots tied!


----------



## Bob T

Well this is my second year with a Tenkara rod and it is sure a lot of fun. I purchased a Tenkara USA rod named the Rhodo. It adjusts from about 9 foot to 11 feet and give you a little bit of flexibility when fishing small streams. It is just another tool when you find yourself wanting to go a little more simple. I used a furled leader as I find this casts much easier than the level line. I do not limit myself to just the one fly like some do. I use all of my flies but find that it is the smaller flies that cast the best. If you stick to smaller streamers and smaller hoppers you will be all right. I think the thing that I like the best of all is the delicate presentation it provides as I usually fish small streams and spookier trout. Also you have to get used to the less distance to your casts. Over the years I have gotten used to casting more line out but have gotten a little more sloppy in my wading. Because of the line length limitations I find myself wading a lot more carefully and in turn find myself being a much better fly fisherman when using traditional fly rods. Its not the end all but when I find myself with spookier fish and with not a whole lot of wind it is sure fun.

Shane, next time we fish I will let you use the rod,

Bob


----------



## lodge lounger

Haven't tried it, but certainly is intriguing. Could you use traditional gear and take the same approach just using a longer leader?


----------



## Jackster1

I can understand some of the reasons for Tenkara but enjoy the act of fly fishing and fly casting and spent a huge amount of time learning and practicing to get the most out of it to think Tenkara could up that enjoyment. I can't see or foresee a reason to even start with it. That said, an elderly friend of mine strolled up to me at a fly show waving his brand new Tenkara rod and I asked him, since we fish the same tailwater that holds some mighty huge browns what he would do when the brown of a lifetime took his fly, knowing full well he couldn't chase the trout for in that particular river. He said he would throw the rod in the water. I had to ask him if the salesman told him to do that. 
Anyhow, here's a couple meme's friends have sent me over the years. All meant in good fun...


----------

